# wind chimes = μελωδοί, κν. ονειροπαγίδα (;), ανεμόκρουστο (;)



## Gutbucket (Jun 23, 2008)

"Dad, an eye-doctor, had metal cabinets for his nested lenses that tinkled like glass wind chimes when you opened and shut the drawers."
Any takers?


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το κατάστημα, τα wind chimes ονομάζονται στα Ελληνικά μελωδοί. Το βλέπουμε επίσης και εδώ. Tα λένε επίσης και ονειροπαγίδες, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιο από τα δύο συνηθίζεται περισσότερο.

Όσο για το nested lenses, προφανώς είναι η θήκη με τους φακούς που δοκιμάζει ο οφθαλμίατρος στους ασθενείς του. Θέλεις να το αποδώσεις κάπως ποιητικά; Ας πούμε "οι φωλιές των φακών";


----------



## danae (Jun 23, 2008)

Στο feng shui τα wind chimes λέγονται πράγματι "μελωδοί". Στη μουσική λέγονται "κουρτίνα". Υποθέτω ότι εδώ πρόκειται για το πρώτο (γυάλινοι μελωδοί). Η ονειροπαγίδα είναι άλλο πράγμα (δες εικόνα στο http://csot.blogspot.com/2007/03/blog-post_22.html). Μπορεί από μια ονειροπαγίδα να κρέμονται wind chimes αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο.


----------



## Elena (Jun 23, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Τα λένε επίσης και ονειροπαγίδες, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιο από τα δύο συνηθίζεται περισσότερο.



Οι ονειροπαγίδες είναι τα «dreamcatchers». Δεν βγάζουν ήχο εκτός αν τους προσθέσουμε και «wind chime» (βλ. τελευταίο μοντέλο της σελίδας).


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks, girls! I knew I could count on you.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2011)

Αν είναι *tinkling* wind chimes; Πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να προσθέσουμε κάτι ή περικλείεται ήδη στη μελωδικότητα του «μελωδού»;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να προστεθεί κάτι, επειδή ο μελωδός όταν είναι ακίνητος δεν βγάζει ήχο, ενώ το tinkling προϋποθέτει άνεμο και κίνηση, σωστά;


----------



## mariposa (Feb 10, 2011)

Έχει ακούσει κανείς την έκφραση "ανεμόκρουστο" για το wind chime? Την άκουσα κάπου πριν από χρόνια, τώρα διαπιστώνω πως δεν υπάρχει στο google.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2011)

Δεν το έχω ακούσει το _ανεμόκρουστο_, αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι ευφυέστατη λεξιπλασία και δεν θα δίσταζα να τη χρησιμοποιήσω. Είναι τόσο διαφανής που εύκολα καταλαβαίνεις σε τι αναφέρεται, ακόμα κι όταν την πρωτοβλέπεις. Έχουμε μερικά ανεμόκρουστα μέσα στο σπίτι, που μάλλον κεφαλόκρουστα είναι. Έχουμε όμως και ένα στην είσοδο, που στέλνει μπόλικες νότες στ' αφτιά μου κάθε φορά που φυσάει εδώ πάνω. Και φέτος μας επιφύλαξε ολόκληρα κοντσέρτα ο καιρός.


----------



## mariposa (Feb 10, 2011)

Κατοχυρώθηκε επομένως;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2011)

Ας το σπρώξουμε. Βρήκα κάποια σε αναζήτηση για ανεμοκρούστη, αλλά δεν θεωρώ σωστό το σχηματισμό.


----------

